# "Police" car



## matt

Sorry if I am intruding in your guys house. Anyways I was clicked on the link in another thread to watch one of the videos that someone had posted. Well in the side bar it recommended I watch *this* . Guy is ridiculous, he is a security guard but has gone way to far out of his way to make it seem like he is driving a cop car. Enjoy!

P.s. He starts his video with "here is my car, only thing I don't have hooked up is the camera system" really shows what a gem he is.


----------



## CJIS

Classic Whacker.


----------



## niteowl1970

Viagra would of been a lot cheaper


----------



## Herrdoktor

Engine sounds like shit.


----------



## massram

He also claims in the comments that this is a "demo vehicle" but also used for "some security". Probably runs both businesses out of his mom's house.


----------



## Guest

WOW What a Whacker.


----------



## Johnny Law

I can't wait til his homemade wiring job ignites a fire that will burn that bitch to the ground. The reason he doesn't have the camera hooked up his he wouldn't want any of his crimes recorded for posterity.


----------



## Rock

Holy Crap.....text book whacker


----------



## niteowl1970

Rock said:


> Holy Crap.....text book whacker


I was waiting for him to say " I assist the police and stranded motorists."


----------



## mpd61

probably has a black tactical tissue dispenser in the center console...


----------



## otto54025644

This is very concerning. I think you can have orange and green lights right? Just not blue or red? but in this case, what is he thinking? How will he explain the Christmas light show when the real officials show up? Push bar? two spotlights? why? Is this a mall security, out scaring the crap out of teenagers drinking in the mall parking lot.


----------

